# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Mooi van s'morgens vroeg - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Mooi van 's morgens vroeg!!*

Stapt u steevast met het verkeerde been uit bed of moet u een uur in de badkamer hangen vooraleer u aanspreekbaar bent? Ja of nee, in elk geval zijn er middeltjes die het u makkelijker kunnen maken! 
* 

Waarom geen koude douche?* 

Veel mensen beginnen de ochtend met een douche. Bent u één van die mensen, dan moet u weten dat koud water een heuse mooimaker is. En voor heel moedige vrouwen: koud water op de borst doet de poriën samentrekken en zorgt voor een tonische buste. Maar heel wat andere mensen vinden 
zo’n koude douchestraal op de borst alles behalve aangenaam. Zij kunnen van start gaan met koude douchestralen op de voeten om daarna de kuiten aan te pakken tot aan de knieën. Het stimuleert de bloedsomloop en zorgt voor een heus welzijnsgevoel. Maak er stapje per stapje werk van om een schokeffect te vermijden! 

*
Hydratatie: opgelet!* 

Hét advies nummer één van hydrateren is dat je het moet doen! Veel te veel mensen laten het ritueel achterwege en dat terwijl hydratatie de beste remedie is tegen huidveroudering. Vindt u het een moeilijke opdracht, dan zijn er een aantal oplossingen voor u: 
-Variatie: routine kan dodelijk zijn! Maar als u verschillende, zorgvuldig uitgekozen crèmes gebruikt met een aangenaam parfum, dan bent u meer gemotiveerd om uw huid elke dag te hydrateren. De (heel) uitgebreide gamma’s producten, aangepast aan elk huidtype, die te koop worden 
aangeboden, maken de keuze en de kans op succes alleen maar groter!
-Snelheid: sommige vrouwen zijn bang dat een crème vooral aan de kleren blijft plakken, zeker als ze gehaast zijn. Maar er zijn ook hydraterende producten die snel opgenomen worden door de huid: ultralichte crèmes, lotions, gels, sprays, enz. Al naargelang uw huidtype volstaan ze om de huid van het nodige vocht te voorzien. Doe de test! 
-Traagheid: u kunt het aanbrengen van een hydraterend product ook zien als een rustpauze na een stressvol begin van de dag. Bang dat u daar geen tijd voor zult hebben? Sta dan bijvoorbeeld tien minuutjes vroeger op of sta minder lang in de douche. Uw huid kan er alleen maar wel bij varen. 


*Beauty: het effect van ijsblokjes 
*
Het is vermoedelijk een van de goedkoopste beautytips, u hebt niet meer nodig dan een ijsblokje. Voor het aanbrengen van uw make-up gaat u met een ijsblokje over uw gelaat, snel, maar zonder de probleemzones zoals bijvoorbeeld de kringen onder de ogen te vermijden. Het ijsblokje doet de poriën samentrekken en ontzwelt de oogomtrek Daarna dept u het gelaat 
voorzichtig droog. Meer moet dat niet zijn! Alleen nog een hydraterende dagcrème en make-up (u kunt ook geen make-up gebruiken als u dat wilt!). Maar opgelet: sommige huidtypes zijn té gevoelig voor deze schokbehandeling, ze slaan rood uit. In dat geval kunt u bijvoorbeeld uw product voor de oogcontour in de koelkast leggen voor gebruik. Het effect is dan minder agressief.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

